# Red Dragon



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hmm i have been quite excited about getting this guy for a while.. hes a short body, double row Red Dragon with what is going to be a monster head... i just received him today so the head is shrunk about 50% should pop back out in the next week.. especially when he moves in his new 75 gallon.
Super long streaming fins are crazy looking when he swims








He is an extremely nasty fellow.








Heart shaped double row flower, his body is blood red.. although i couldnt capture it under the powerglow lighting which was messing my pictures up.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Fuckin awesome!!!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

nice.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ok i got better lighting.. had to adjust the daylight sensor, but now they are two bright.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

it looks like a mix of the two in the FHUSA banner except not yellow


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

he is actually pretty yellow, its not showing up right yet though because i need full spectrum lighting.. half he body is light yellow with heavy blue and the other half is blood red... he is about 2x the intensity of my POTO.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

this is what the color looks like in person, notice how the eye is now the right color intensity.. and you can see the yellow. Im getting a new camera, which will hook it up.

edited for color.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

sick........just sick

and look at the bastard pure muscle!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice....beautiful fish


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

thePACK said:


> very nice....beautiful fish


 I second that!Awsome fish!!!!!!!!!









Jim


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

great looking FH!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

This fish is also a poster boy for exoticflowerhorns


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

damn thats it

If I get a bigger tank I'm buying a $650 FH


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you dont even need a big tank.. im putting this guy in a super large tank.. but all he this short body would need is a 40 gallon or a 55. he is small bro.. hes in a temporary 20 gallon now and hes got room and no need to spend that much. everything you should want is in the $200-$350 range. This one here is a little bit better then my pearls of the orient in person, although it doesnt look as flashy in pictures.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hmm the kok has grown


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

merry christmas from the Pearl of the Orient as well.


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

son has done it again.. very nice brian


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn that a big KOK...:laugh:

beautiful color


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

these two studs will be looking for ladies soon.


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

i have a beautiful fortune fish..hehe :rasp:


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

NICE!!!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

beautiful...how much did u pay for that?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hmm its a double row, short body, with AAA marking and heavy red yellow and blue color and super kok head at 6", he was pretty expensive. Generally fish of this caliber are in the $300-$500 range to give you and idea of how much they cost. However exoticflowerhorns.com does have more of this guys little brothers for sale.. they are all very nice with big heads.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Man, thats a nice ass flowerhorn!


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

Here are some lil brothers

Pm me if u have any questions


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

no. 8 looks like a female cause of that stomach...overfed or is it pregnant??

no. 7 looks the best


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

These are ALL males with kok's.. these pics were taken after they were being relocated.. head shrunk due to transporting.. but they will come back out.

i will update in a week or so.

Short Body Big HEADs


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

no 3!







these are from flowerhorn4sale? or flowerfish?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

no 4 and no 2 I'm starting to love as well

whats the price tage on these?? just wondering cause I've no room for one of these babies


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

no 4 and no 2 I'm starting to love as well

whats the price tage on these?? just wondering cause I've no room for one of these babies


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

im liking # 4


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet 
and congrats


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

$130.oo


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

does ne else thiknk that the hump on cichlids makes them look ugly as hell?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet fh btw


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

they are ugly on cichlids but not on FHs :rasp:


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

#4 is sweet!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> does ne else thiknk that the hump on cichlids makes them look ugly as hell?


 yup


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

p45 I remember you were saying that GTs are plain looking unless you get one that develops a hump


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

thye dont look right without the hump, these guys are beutiful in person with the large hump... it gives them the look of a bull dog, strong and powerful.


----------

